# So what did you get?



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I got a Black and Decker drill accessory kit, for when Black Cat and Slightymad are in one of their drill bit breaking, driver stripping moods, lol.

I got a Black and Decker cordless hand saw with spare blades. Like a small reciprocating saw. Very cool, looks like a handy headstone foam cutter.

More deck screws for the build, yeah.

Pirates OC DVDs.

I also got the Hot Wheels hearses in white and black. Two of each, one set to collect, and the other to play with on my desk at work. 

And best of all, I got a very contented family that had a wonderful start to this holiday.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Besides all the assorted clothes and videos and all that other normal stuff, I got an awesome tattooed skull lamp for my office, a frankenstein bear, and a HUGE box of assorted Halloween goodies from my son and his girlfriend. It's still early, we still have the rest of the family to see, but those are all the ones who won't give me Halloween stuff. Unless they all chipped in to buy me a hearse...hmmmmm, will have to keep you posted.  Hubby got some horror movies, his plane ticket to Columbus to go see his daughter and his tumbleweed. You should have seen his face when he opened that..lol. I also got the chance to speak to some of my dearest friends already today. So far the day has been wonderful, and it's only 10:25. Can't wait to see what the rest of the day brings. As long as it's family and friends, that's all that matters.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I got a pet hedgehog!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i got me a bunch of cloths, and the new level for hangin pictures, a gift cer. for fridays--mmmmmfood, again its early still need to see my in laws and brothers,but the kids had a ball now its time to put all the toys together once i get them out of the boxes dam twisty things:googly:


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

So far I've got a recliner, digital picture frame, ratcheting screwdriver, POC dvd and a gift card.

The day has been wonderful, no fighting and happy kids

By far the best has been a happy wife.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I got a Convection Oven and a new red can opener to go with the theme of my Red kitchen. I've been cooking all day so far and loving the convection oven. 
My most favorite gift was from my Daughter. She gave me a personalized locket that has BC (Black Cat) on the front and the back is engraved Love You Reaper (She's Death in the Reaper).
Vlad and I also treated ourselves to a Video Camera and an 8.3 megapixel camera for Christmas.
The kids seem quite content with the new video games and x-box system.
The dog is sleeping from over eating too many treats and the cats are zonked from too much cat-nip. 

Just finishing up the food so we can take it all over to my Dad's two houses away for more festivities.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma I got a sewing machine, new betta (fish), circular saw, two huge cat trees, washer, dryer, and a tankless water heater.
Oh I almost forgot the most important gift though......we bought a mobile home and got out of the dang apartment we were in.

We still have to make our rounds to the family and friends for more loot. muahaha

I still like taking out my present from last year and playing with it too.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sounds like everyone is having a great Christmas. Best wishes to all of you guys.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I got a gift card to sears, two gift cards to best buy, gift card to hollister, a couple t shirts, a complete car cleaning kit, a aftermarkter hood for my car, halloween dvd, friday the 13th dvd, and then some more parts for my car. Nothing really I could use for halloween, but my calenders did come in on friday! Still have to go to grammas and see what else I get.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DarkShadows said:


> I got a gift card to sears, two gift cards to best buy, gift card to hollister, a couple t shirts, a complete car cleaning kit, a aftermarkter hood for my car, halloween dvd, friday the 13th dvd, and then some more parts for my car.* Nothing really I could use for halloween, but my calenders did come in on friday!ge*t.


sounds like u got a few good things!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoooo! Santy Claus got me a new camera! No more crappy vidcap stills from my beat up old camcorder heheh. It shoots videos too.

Now I need to build something to take & post pictures of.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I got, a bottle of stickwater(coloagne/curve), pink bunny slippers, 100 bucks, gloves and a Major.....Headache!...god I love my kiddies!
Oh yeh, and a real nice turkey supper for me to cook. 
All in all, nice day, kids were happy doing there thing beging happy kids,
to me, thats the best gift, seeing my guys happy.
Does 8 extra bags of trash count for me to take out as a gift.....lol.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I finally got a laptop that is capable of running my Skulltronix unit (read that: non-Vista!), plus a stack of DVD's I'll never have enough time to watch. I like Spooklight's present, a hedgehog!, now that's cool!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I got a 5" round sander, Black and Decker Level with the adjustable markers, New Tool box for my growing collection, Home Depot Gift Card, Some hand tools More to make "stuff with"


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, to add to the list from earlier, my daughter and her fiancee and baby just left and they got me a box full of Halloween stuff. An awesome mask, some other assorted goodies and the big gift was for hubby and I to share. They got us the soft sided coffin (the one at Kmart) with the vampire who sits up and talks, lights up, etc. That's 2 out of the 6 kids that finally understand what it is we like! As for sharing that, I called it first so it gets to be a permanent fixture in my office, along with all the other Halloween stuff that I get to display year round. At the rate things are going, I'm gonna need a bigger office space. I told hubby that he can have this, I'll just take over the downstairs. After rolling his eyes, he said I first have to clean out the garage and give that back. I may have to rethink this plan.

Merry Christmas all...you too Vlad.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Brad Green said:


> I like Spooklight's present, a hedgehog!, now that's cool!


I know! I have such a great hubby!

And the hedgehog is very sweet. We had great fun at the dinner table trying to think of names for her. Suggestions included Spike, Brillo, and Scotch-Brite.

Wow, it's been a great day. Time for a cup of tea and some stollen. I hope everyone had as good a Christmas as I did!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Tim Burton Book
Enchanted Arms for PS3
Assassian's Creed for PS3
Guitar Hero III for PS3
Rock Band for PS3
Sweeney Todd Shirt
Nightmare Before Christmass Shirts
Angle Grinder
Bench Grinder
18 volt power screwdriver
Slipknot Hoodie
2 types of skeleton work gloves
2 Bluetooth movies
Cylinders for props
LEDs
Note from Santa saying he owes me 2 gargoyles

I know I am missing alot so i will add the rest later


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

i liek brillo ... scotch brite is too long .. i cant remember it i but he/she wont LOL ... i got a digital camera so that means haunt pics this year ...!!! ... and an indo board(balance trainer for surfing) .. i got into a fight with the family but ... i always do so xmas isnt my holiday ..only 310 days until my holiday!!!:jol:


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

EMU said:


> i liek brillo ... scotch brite is too long .. i cant remember it i but he/she wont LOL ... i got a digital camera so that means haunt pics this year ...!!! ... and an indo board(balance trainer for surfing) .. i got into a fight with the family but ... i always do so xmas isnt my holiday ..only 310 days until my holiday!!!:jol:


sorry to be the debbie downer lol


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

An XBox 360, a PSP, a mess of games for both as well as some new ones for the Wii. Lots of good stuff to nibble on for the next couple of weeks. Some nice books for the kids. A pair of the R/S Dragonflys - we're still trying to get them to fly straight LOL. And the best one - a new ST100 servo board from Cowlacious. Now Miss Thrifty will be able to speak clearly! Just finished a tasty turkey dinner and now it's time to relax with some Bailey's. Altogether a very nice Christmas. Hope all of you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spooklights... so... that wasn't a joke? You actually got a hedgehog. A live small animal thing like a porcupine. Seriously?


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Drimel 400XPR, DVD's, CD's, clothes and tons of toys to put together for my son.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Spooklights... so... that wasn't a joke? You actually got a hedgehog. A live small animal thing like a porcupine. Seriously?


Seriously. In fact, she's right here with me. I was holding her and she fell asleep. She's too cute to wake up! She's about the size of a baby guinea pig, and usually her quills lay flat on her back. They do not come out, and they do not have barbs like a porcupine's do. She's an albino; maybe I should name her Ghost.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never seen a prickly ghost, but if the shoe fits, hey. She sounds adorable; you must show us a picture.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Spooklights, how about Spiny Norman, that's what the huge hedgehog on Monty Python was named, lol.

Also, I just got some LED light sets and outdoor outlets from Black Cat.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I got a new camera and photo printer
19v cordless drill with extra batts
skill saw
tool bag
movies
wallet
clothes
Time with the family!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Gift cards clothes and time with the kids


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I've never seen a prickly ghost, but if the shoe fits, hey. She sounds adorable; you must show us a picture.


I just put some up on the 'Pets of Hauntforum' thread.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got a ROCK.
Snoppy Red Baron pajamas.
3 skull T shirts
Pants


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a rock--- sure it wasn't coal......


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

really cool 200x usb microscope .... view and save objects on your computer
corel painter 10 ...software
dell computer
clothes
dvds
golf cart
home depot gift cards
good news about Sickie's step son


----------

